# Wanted R35 Gtr



## JB114 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hey everyone, finally in a position to buy a gtr. I’ve seen many come and go over that last few months which would have been ideal for me so I’m ready to go for the right one now if anyone is considering selling there’s.

Ideally I’m after a dba car up to 14/15 plate with less than 40k miles. I’m open on colours but not black. An added bonus would be low owners or some power mods. I would look at an older one if it met the desires and priced accordingly. 

Let me know what’s about

Cheers


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi jb

theres lots of advice on here regarding pre purchase inspections and member comments both good and bad.

Its really worthwhile reading them to try and avoid any pitfalls, the more time you take to read them the benefit to you will be much greater.

Good luck and if I can help in anyway pls send a message,pm,call👍


----------



## JB114 (Nov 8, 2020)

Hey thanks for the comment, a do like the sound of a pre purchase inspection and have also been reading up lots on this forum. Thanks I’ll send you a message once I’ve found one to look at. Cheers


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi, I have a Pearl white CBA stage 4.25, could be tempted to sell as looking to get a dba or eba. Pm me


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

He states he’s looking for a 14/15 car


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Jb

theres a very low mileage one on facebook in white. It’s a dba late registered on a 2017. Recaro edition.

Barry Middleton is the sellars name.


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Skint said:


> He states he’s looking for a 14/15 car


Sorry I didn’t realise he had a personal sales advisor, not a great one at that - quote “I would look at an older one if it met the desires and priced accordingly.”

Let’s put the responsibility on JB for choosing his own & next purschase 👍🏻.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You've not actually stated yours is for sale, just implied.

Nothing worse than a half hearted post on a thread.

Try the for sale section when you've finished faffing around.


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Skint said:


> You've not actually stated yours is for sale, just implied.
> 
> Nothing worse than a half hearted post on a thread.
> 
> Try the for sale section when you've finished faffing around.


And now your my personal sales advisor 🤣! I think your just offended that he doesn’t want a black GTR.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Why would I be offended that he does'nt want a black one?

I have a job thanks, looking to wind down not take on jobs


----------



## BazM (Mar 27, 2020)

PM'd Got an Immacuate 16k miles white 2017 DBA model, a late registered MY16 car,


----------

